# Pedigree/birth certificate question what do you use



## djluster (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok I am trying to get everything planned out and make a budget of thing I need before my trio gets her and my first litter from one of the does in a month. So what program do you use and like plus I know there are breeder who give a birth certificate with pet quality kits so what do you use to make those. I am looking at getting Evans but wasn't sure what everyone liked


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 16, 2011)

Being a sucker for punishment, I designed templates for both in my word-processing program and just use that.


----------



## djluster (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you use both word and excel, I thought about doing one in excel as far as my breeding log. Do you have a blank template that you use. It would be great to see those if you had them


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Jun 16, 2011)

Most breeders use Evans software, but it costs about $70. I use Kintraks and like it alot, and it cost me $20. I don't know about making birth certificates on Evans, but I haven't found a way to do it on Kintraks. You could probably easily make one on Word or something like that.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 16, 2011)

I love Evans - my husband bought me the deluxe version years ago and its so well worth it for the genetics predictions, etc.

Their customer support ROCKS - I think I've had to call them three times after various computer crashes, etc. and they've just been so awesome - always had my software back up within a couple of hours after a call.

I love the fact that I can import and export pedigrees with Evans and so that makes things easier if a breeder emails me a pedigree from Evans.


----------



## Brittany85 (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought a pamphlet of pedigrees from the ARBA website. Then I handwrite it and I can photocopy as many as I want. It is not as fancy but I don't want to pay $80 for a software right now, some day!


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jun 17, 2011)

@DJ I have a Mac, so I have the Mac equivalents of Word & Excel: Pages & Numbers. I initially thought that Excel/Numbers would be the best option but it definitely was NOT. Word/Pages was definitely much, much better. But believe me, it was a LOT of work and trial and error. If I had to go back and decide again how I was going to do pedigrees, I'm not sure I would do it again. Our rabbitry isn't big enough to justify purchasing Evans software, and while the fill-it-in-yourself pedigrees are perfectly acceptable, easy, cheap and widely used I am a total perfectionist and control-freak (fun, when working with living creatures with minds of their own!) and I wanted to have a pedigree that was "all ours". So my stubbornness led to a LOT of work and a lot of frustration. And it still isn't over, ocassionally I will have problems with formatting when trying to add a picture or something.


----------



## akane (Jun 17, 2011)

Kintraks because it was free when I started with 2 rabbits and was cheap to upgrade. If you want to just print out an individual's information for a birth certificate select the individual template on print preview and customize it by changing the text type, size, and location. You can even select 1 generation to display on there if you want the parents to be known. If you want to give a full pedigree but mark the animal as a pet you can make a custom background that states it is not breeding quality.


----------



## djluster (Jun 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can import your files from kintack into Evans. I am thinking I may down load kintrack and then in a few months when I have more then one litter then I will upgrade to evans


----------



## pamnock (Jun 18, 2011)

I've used Evans for about 15 years and LOVE it!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 18, 2011)

*djluster wrote: *


> Does anyone know if you can import your files from kintack into Evans. I am thinking I may down load kintrack and then in a few months when I have more then one litter then I will upgrade to evans


I don't think so - I'd have to check later this week but I doubt that the two programs are compatible.

I will say that out of all the bunnies I've purchased over the years - I've had one that was a handwritten pedigree (I normally stay away from those - sorry - just that will usually make me back off from buying a rabbit for some reason) - I've had maybe four or five that were designed by the breeder and the rest were all Evans software. So I've been spoiled.....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd like to remind people to keep a printed backup copy. 

So when your hard drive crashes and the thumb drive data gets corrupted (which happened to me) you can still pull up a paper copy. 

Try to keep a pedigree copy for every rabbit ever owned, even after it sold, or died. Just put it in a *PLASTIC* file box.

If you have to rebuild your database of pedigrees you will need that info. And sometimes it's fun to look back at where you've been.

After a couple of moves and a water leak, I lost most of the paper pedigrees, but I still have a few tucked here and there. 

Evans Rabbit Register is the best customer support I have ever experienced. 

Have a good day!


----------



## CCWelch (Jun 20, 2011)

You can download samples of both Kintracs and Evans, mess with both and see if you like them. I am buying Kintracs because right now I cannot afford Evans but I will get Evans when I can afford it, it just means I will have to put the info all in a second time. 

As Rabbitgeek says, always keep a hardcopy of the pedigree just in case of a crash. I do this by printing 2 copies when I print, one goes in the Dams file one goes to the buyer.(and I keep a yearly file that I move them into by breed each new year so they stay in the Dams file until December 31st then moved to the year)


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 21, 2011)

I have Evans now and no, Kintracks and Evans are not compatible. I started with a free version of Kintracks and while it worked like I wanted it to, I absolutely loved Evans. 

If i might add, if you are just goign to save up for Evans, I wouldn't bother with Kintracks only becuase the two are not compatible, after entering all your data into the one program, then you get Evans, you'll have to start all over again. I hate wasting time like that. 

Peg- when it comes to staying clear of hand written peds, I used to think that, but I bought my first blue dutch from a youth and she was the best dang doe I ever had. blue hen producer of quality well marked babies with almost every buck I had. So I don't steer clear of hand written peds, but I am a bit more weary and do look into them a bit more.


----------

